# Hi everyone!!!



## malyotu (13 Nov. 2016)

Hello everyone! I'm malyotu. I'm the new member of the board! Thank you so much for accepting me in this board! Best wishes!!!


----------



## General (13 Nov. 2016)

Welcome to CB


----------



## malyotu (14 Nov. 2016)

General schrieb:


> Welcome to CB



Hi General! Thank you


----------

